# [SOLVED] No sound at all after using RealPlayer



## Jellyfish (Jul 24, 2007)

My no sound problem seemed to develop shortly after I began to use RealPlayer last week to watch some live feeds. Up until that time I still had system sounds, could use Windows Media Player and could watch vidoes without problem. My first steps to resolve this included checking my speakers, volume controls, running Windows sound tests and checking the device manager, where no yellow or red alerts appear. All devices say they are working properly. I also did a system restore to several days before I began using the RealPlayer but it did not resolve the problem. While attempting to fix the problem on my own I may have reinstalled the wrong CreativeBlaster drivers (out of ignorance), but I'm not sure. I have a CreativeBlaster Audio PCI 128D sound card. 

While seeking information on the internet for the sound problem I came across this website and read some threads instructing people to run various adware and virus programs and I ran my own AVG program and discovered that I had a virus (Trojan.Classloader.g). Subsequent tests using software recommended by this site have unearthed a few other problems. I've posted my logs in the Highjack This Log forum and am waiting for assistance with my viruses. http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/169824-no-sound-viruses-found.html

I don't believe that the sound problem stems from a virus, but my hunch is that it was due to RealPlayer messing with my drivers. If I should post this thread in the Drivers Forum, please advise. 

Thank you very much for your time and assistance!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound at all after using RealPlayer*

You shouldn't start two threads concerning the same problem. Please get a green light from the security team before you post here again.


----------



## Jellyfish (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: No sound at all after using RealPlayer*

Mea culpa. I wasn't sure the sound issue was related to the viruses I found, so thought I'd post here as well. I'll wait until the other problem is resolved. Thx!


----------



## Jellyfish (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: No sound at all after using RealPlayer*

The sound issue has been resolved.


----------



## Jaydodds100 (Jul 28, 2011)

I had exaxctly the same problem in Windows 7 and for no reason could not get any sound out of Real Player Basic. All other applications were fine. This bugged me for a couple of weeks. Tried to uninstall and re-install... didn't work.

************************
I eventually found the solution!!! 
************************
Click the audio - speaker icon far right on Windows Task Bar (next to time/ date). You will notice that your sound is probably full volume if audio works in other apps.

Click ' Mixer' and you will notice individual sound controls for 'Device' and 'Applications'. Volume for Real Player will be at zero. Move the volume slider up for Real Player and your Real Player sound will be restored. It really is that simple!!

I have no idea why this slider was at zero but couldn't belive it took me a couple of weeks to check this. I had no idea that various apps have their own volume control level. I thought that there was only one for all apps and therefore didn't think to click 'Mixer'.


----------

